# Guess Who Wants To Temporarily Ban The 2nd Amendment For the Upcoming RNC?



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2016)

...yep you guessed it, the Cleveland, OH police department.

Read it and weep...

Police Union Asks For State of Emergency, Ban on ‘Open Carry’ for Convention


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2016)

Interesting. If i was a Black Repub I would be nowhere near that convention.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jul 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Interesting. If i was a Black Repub I would be nowhere near that convention.


why,  blacks are only shooting white cops


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. If i was a Black Repub I would be nowhere near that convention.
> ...


White cops starting shooting Blacks long ago. Obviously they want to suspend the 2nd so they can safely have target practice since Black people started shooting back.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jul 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I thought you said it was about black republicans at a gop convention.
The GOP hasn't been shooting anybody.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



This is exactly what Reagan did as gov of CA when the original black panther party decided the second amendment applied to black folk too.

Oh hell no, not ya'll!


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 17, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



Right, they use legislation from ALEC and the system.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jul 17, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> ...yep you guessed it, the Cleveland, OH police department.
> 
> Read it and weep...
> 
> Police Union Asks For State of Emergency, Ban on ‘Open Carry’ for Convention


A ban on open carry is not a suspension of the second amendment. In fact it is not even that unusual if one cares to study history. Let's try to be reasonable and leave the paranoia to the lefties, you aren't helping your cause with this overt nonsense. If you are curious at all about how things were done in the good ole Wild West when everybody owned a gun, read this-

Did the Wild West Have More Gun Control Than We Do Today?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jul 17, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> ...yep you guessed it, the Cleveland, OH police department.
> 
> Read it and weep...
> 
> Police Union Asks For State of Emergency, Ban on ‘Open Carry’ for Convention


Would guys make up your mind. the police union wanted a blue light at the WH and obama refuse and you nuts on the left said it was stupid and stood by obama
Now the *police union* wants open carry banned and you're going along with the union
Man, talk about unequal scholarship


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


I did say it was about Black republicans at the GOP convention. i didnt say the GOP was going to be shooting them. I said the cops probably would.  You need to focus if you want to talk to me. Dont make me have to correct you again when you can plainly read what I posted.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Again, you're making sense, that's a problem. These people can't hang in reality. They have an argument in their head, they can't adapt to your points, so they assign you a position and then argue against it. They just need to get on here and repeat what their tv/ radio told them.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 17, 2016)

‘“I don’t care if it’s constitutional or not,” Loomis said in an interview with CNN discussing a letter his organization sent to the governor, asking for help.’

It’s perfectly Constitutional.

Florida, for example, prohibits the open carrying of firearms.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jul 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why would cops shoot black people at a GOP convention?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Because they want to.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 17, 2016)

It's just a temp ban on open carry that was requested.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 17, 2016)

Any public servant who ever utters the words, _“I don’t care if it’s constitutional or not”_ needs to be immediately removed from office, and barred for life from ever again holding any position in government.  Stephen Loomis is guilty of malfeasance for making that statement, in connection with a demand that he knew damn well to be illegal and unconstitutional.  He has no business purporting to represent officers whose duty it is to uphold the law.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jul 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If I was a cop I wouldn't wanna go anywhere near that convention for fear of being shot by a black liberal
That's closer the truth than you're diatribe.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Why would cops shoot black people at a GOP convention?


For the same reason they always do, unreasonable fear.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Thats probably why you are not a cop. Youre pretty timid and unable to handle the job.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Why would cops shoot black people at a GOP convention?
> ...





“Simply put, white cops are afraid of black men. We don’t talk about it, we pretend it doesn’t exist, we claim “color blindness,” we say white officers treat black men the same way they treat white men. But that’s a lie. In fact, the bigger, the darker the black man the greater the fear. The African-American community knows this. Hell, most whites know it. Yet, even though it’s a central, if not the defining ingredient in the makeup of police racism, white cops won’t admit it to themselves, or to others.”

― Norm Stamper, Breaking Rank: A Top Cop's Exposé of the Dark Side of American Policing


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jul 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I was an MP during Vietnam.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jul 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Norm Stamper?????   LOL


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Sure you were.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Yep. Ex police chief.


----------



## The Great Goose (Jul 17, 2016)

probably a good move.

Too many lives will be lost by useful idiots.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2016)

I saw that.  This white lady would have blown you up then.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jul 17, 2016)

Police don't shoot blacks. Police are often forced to shoot criminals. Many violent criminals are black.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 17, 2016)

This has nothing to do with Machismo or Left v Right. Police are not equipped for a battlefield scenario involving thousands of people. You have bikers on one side and all the out of state agitators being shipped in to cause chaos.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jul 17, 2016)

What are you going to do when you have not enough Police?  

Who wants to go wrestle 300lb smelly dirty sweaty wild animals on cement in 100deg + humidity for $800/wk takehome?   Then face years in Court because of liars in the mefia?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2016)

num_nut said:


> What are you going to do when you have not enough Police?
> 
> Who wants to go wrestle 300lb smelly dirty sweaty wild animals on cement in 100deg + humidity for $800/wk takehome?   Then face years in Court because of liars in the mefia?


You hire some competent police. Not some rejects from the local kkk looking to crack some Black heads legally.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jul 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> > What are you going to do when you have not enough Police?
> ...


O



Police crack all heads when necc.  These animals don't know right from wrong, never taught how to be civilized in public schools.  Then u ask police to make it all better.  Police are not street psychiatrists to fix bad children.  

Look at long rap sheets for some of these........Freddy grey.  Land O Goshen!  How much is too much?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 17, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> ...yep you guessed it, the Cleveland, OH police department.
> 
> Read it and weep...
> 
> Police Union Asks For State of Emergency, Ban on ‘Open Carry’ for Convention



   I guess you blacks have forced the hand of the police.
After all marshall law is what your hero wants so what are you bitching about?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > ...yep you guessed it, the Cleveland, OH police department.
> ...


What Black guy you claim is our hero wants marshall law?  Just what kind of idiot are you?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jul 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





MarcATL said:


> ...yep you guessed it, the Cleveland, OH police department.
> 
> Read it and weep...
> 
> Police Union Asks For State of Emergency, Ban on ‘Open Carry’ for Convention


Your boy Loomis sez obama has blood on his hands so I guess we have to accept that as well
From your boys own mouth. On tape, no editing, no bogus site.
Very clever of you to parsec Loomis remarks.
Looks like lawnews is a bogus site that only prints half truths.

Cleveland Police Association President Steve Loomis: Obama "Has Blood On His Hands"


----------



## Old Yeller (Jul 17, 2016)

Must have got in 18 early today........I agree.  Golf should start early.  Before sunbtoo hot,  winds not up till noon.

This is serious crap set in motion now.  No easy way to stop it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Obviously whoever said it is an idiot.  See? No blood.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jul 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I think it was your other boy Pontius Pilate


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jul 18, 2016)

num_nut said:


> Must have got in 18 early today........I agree.  Golf should start early.  Before sunbtoo hot,  winds not up till noon.
> 
> This is serious crap set in motion now.  No easy way to stop it.


I bet you hit more balls than asclepias;s chin


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jul 18, 2016)

obama encourages his sycophants to bring guns to a knife fight.

Obama: ‘If They Bring a Knife to the Fight, We Bring a Gun’


----------



## martybegan (Jul 18, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> ...yep you guessed it, the Cleveland, OH police department.
> 
> Read it and weep...
> 
> Police Union Asks For State of Emergency, Ban on ‘Open Carry’ for Convention



The Police UNION, not the department, two different things.

and Kasich already said he has no power to do it.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 18, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘“I don’t care if it’s constitutional or not,” Loomis said in an interview with CNN discussing a letter his organization sent to the governor, asking for help.’
> 
> It’s perfectly Constitutional.
> 
> Florida, for example, prohibits the open carrying of firearms.



The unconstitutional thing comes from the union guy wanting it to be an executive decree, not a legislative action.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 18, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> ...yep you guessed it, the Cleveland, OH police department.
> 
> Read it and weep...
> 
> Police Union Asks For State of Emergency, Ban on ‘Open Carry’ for Convention


And I gave you more credit for being smarter than that.  Oh well, it is a presidential election cycle after all..........


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 18, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


 
Why would they do it anywhere, especially when black folk are unarmed?  And why would wannabe cops do it to unarmed black teenagers anywhere?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 18, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


 
There it is, shat yourself and shoot first.  And in america all you have to say is "I was afraid so I killed" and that's considered "justifiable" thanks to ALEC and "stand your ground".  If you have killed a kid on a sidewalk, why the damn kid was armed with a sidewalk, so there.  Off scott free for murder.  Even if is was a 13 year old kid with a toy gun?  Yup, no problem, go getcha another.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 18, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Same with the "constitutional" right to bear arms. Many americans just aren’t emotionally fit/stable enough to carry or own.  I realize that will never be taken into consideration and fully acknowledge the problem would be well who will determine who is emotionally fit/stable enough to carry/own.  And that’s clearly a problem because we can’t even determine who’s emotionally fit/stable enough to be a cop with a gun.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 18, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘“I don’t care if it’s constitutional or not,” Loomis said



As if the police not caring about the Constitution is some kind of revelation.  



> It’s perfectly Constitutional.
> 
> Florida, for example, prohibits the open carrying of firearms.



Correct, but since it is legal in Ohio it would take an act by the legislature to change it.  The governor just can't wave his hand and decree it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

Much ado about nothing.  Nothing is going to come of this.


----------

